# LPS/ Service Link



## MidWestSwindler

Does anyone know of any regional that have SL as a client? I live in an urban area in northern Illinois which is saturated with P&P contractors and am finding it almost impossible to get in with any Nats due to "no need for more contractors in your area". I know for a fact SL covers my area and has tons of work out here.

Pm's are always welcome.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MidWestSwindler said:


> Does anyone know of any regional that have SL as a client? I live in an urban area in northern Illinois which is saturated with P&P contractors and am finding it almost impossible to get in with any Nats due to "no need for more contractors in your area". I know for a fact SL covers my area and has tons of work out here.
> 
> Pm's are always welcome.


You realize that you are just asking to be ripped off?


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Craigslist Hack said:


> You realize that you are just asking to be ripped off?



How's that? I know what they pay for services completed. If some idiot shows be some BS prices, I'll just tell them to *uck off..


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MidWestSwindler said:


> How's that? I know what they pay for services completed. If some idiot shows be some BS prices, I'll just tell them to *uck off..


What happens when they show you great pricing? You get the app and you pay for your background check, then you go do serious volume and Servicelink slow pays and NO pays like they have been doing to all their vendors? Or worse the regional you go through just doesn't pay you? 

I'm just trying to point out that people who go to work for some regional are always the guys posting the so and so doesn't pay ripped me off etc posts. 

You can't take bad work just because you are struggling to get good work. Working just to work only makes you go broke faster.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Little MCS story for you from last week. 

I got a call from a realtor to go rekey and wint a property. The rekey paid 250.00 and the wint 250.00. I went to the property and completed the work. As I finished up a truck with a tiny mowing trailer and a car full of people showed up. They were here from +2 hrs away to do the cleanout for a guy who works for MCS but everything had to be stored in a unit which they rented. So for 18.00 a cubic yard the 5 of them were taking all the debris to a storage unit. They are going to make 468 dollars pay for a storage unit 2 vehicles gas and labor for 5 plus tie themselves up for the day. They know they are getting screwed and they just take it. They told me "we have work everyday all over the state".


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Craigslist Hack said:


> Little MCS story for you from last week.
> 
> I got a call from a realtor to go rekey and wint a property. The rekey paid 250.00 and the wint 250.00. I went to the property and completed the work. As I finished up a truck with a tiny mowing trailer and a car full of people showed up. They were here from +2 hrs away to do the cleanout for a guy who works for MCS but everything had to be stored in a unit which they rented. So for 18.00 a cubic yard the 5 of them were taking all the debris to a storage unit. They are going to make 468 dollars pay for a storage unit 2 vehicles gas and labor for 5 plus tie themselves up for the day. They know they are getting screwed and they just take it. They told me "we have work everyday all over the state".


Well, those guys are complete idiots.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MidWestSwindler said:


> Well, those guys are complete idiots.



Uh-huh and there are several veteran posters on here that say that 3 times a day when these guys start posting that XYZ regional doesn't pay.

Then you have to ask how you are helping your own business by giving XYZ regional coverage in your area. This only ensures that you can't get direct because Servicelink already has coverage. It's you at half the price you should be getting. 

Trot on down to your local high school business class and layout this genius get rich slow plan for the teacher and they are going to wonder if you need a drug screening?


----------



## bigdaddy

Craigslist Hack said:


> Uh-huh and there are several veteran posters on here that say that 3 times a day when these guys start posting that XYZ regional doesn't pay.
> 
> Then you have to ask how you are helping your own business by giving XYZ regional coverage in your area. This only ensures that you can't get direct because Servicelink already has coverage. It's you at half the price you should be getting.
> 
> Trot on down to your local high school business class and layout this genius get rich slow plan for the teacher and they are going to wonder if you need a drug screening?


Come on CL, why you pickin on the poor guy!
Don't you know he is the EXCEPTION! 
He said it himself the OTHER guys are complete idiots!
But this guy is different, he is going to make money doing the EXACT work orders that the other guys loose money on!
OP, try searching Craig's List for P&P work, it's like printing money!


----------



## allure9121

I actually read these posts and want to cry this is why this industry is going SOUTHHH. NO ONE LISTENS TO THE GUYS THAT HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS . WHO IN THERE RIGHT XUCKING MIND WOULD WANT TO ASK ABOUT WORKING FOR A REGIONAL.


----------



## Wannabe

Allure,

I for one gave up. I quit telling them. Just went past a cute little ranch today that was owned by a local fella that started PT in the P&P business and grew a little to the point he quit a decent paying job. 

He lost his house. I wondered if he got the clean out on it?


----------



## MidWestSwindler

allure9121 said:


> I actually read these posts and want to cry this is why this industry is going SOUTHHH. NO ONE LISTENS TO THE GUYS THAT HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS . WHO IN THERE RIGHT XUCKING MIND WOULD WANT TO ASK ABOUT WORKING FOR A REGIONAL.


So, I'm THE only one on this site that made nearly 100K last year working for a regional that had LPS as a client?


----------



## Wannabe

Midwest,

That $100,000 (I presume is gross but hope it's not) can quickly turn to -$100,000 in the blink of an eye because in the P&P business you really have no control. If you live with a den of thieves expect to get robbed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MidWestSwindler said:


> So, I'm THE only one on this site that made nearly 100K last year working for a regional that had LPS as a client?



Couple of questions here. Is 100k all you want to make? How much of that did you net? 

If you had it so good why don't you now? What happened to the regional you worked through? 

What wannabe is trying to say is every day in this business is a day a huge chargeback could come through or a large order simply no pays. 

We work for Service Link and they are at the top of my list of companies I want to terminate our relationship with.


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Craigslist Hack said:


> Couple of questions here. Is 100k all you want to make? How much of that did you net?
> 
> If you had it so good why don't you now? What happened to the regional you worked through?
> 
> What wannabe is trying to say is every day in this business is a day a huge chargeback could come through or a large order simply no pays.
> 
> We work for Service Link and they are at the top of my list of companies I want to terminate our relationship with.


Naw, that's 100k gross but isn't bad for my first year back in this racket. I know regionals and nationals is not where it's at but it seems that my options are pretty limited where I live. The regional ran their operation like many others do. Revolving door, as soon I got in with them it felt like I already had one foot out the door. I stuck it out as long as possible and made decent money last summer alone just trimming freaking shrubs and trees. 

Until I can get better work, I'd like to figure out why a company that is supposedly so bad to work with, "LPS" is very rarely discussed on here. And when mentioned, it's usually positive. I've seen first hand that you can make some decent money with them, even going through a tier 2 co. 

If I'm not mistaken, either Zuse or Bigdaddy also work with LPS/SL directly. I'd like to hear what input they might have.

Sorry for the run ons, my 2 yr. old was helping me type..


----------



## MidWestSwindler

bigdaddy said:


> Come on CL, why you pickin on the poor guy!
> Don't you know he is the EXCEPTION!
> He said it himself the OTHER guys are complete idiots!
> But this guy is different, he is going to make money doing the EXACT work orders that the other guys loose money on!
> OP, try searching Craig's List for P&P work, it's like printing money!



I never implied that I'm the EXCEPTION. I'm just curious why even finding a tier 2 co. that works with LPS/SL is almost impossible. If they were that lousy, wouldn't they be recruiting like CRAZY. 

LOL I don't do Craig's List but thanx for the tip.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MidWestSwindler said:


> Naw, that's 100k gross but isn't bad for my first year back in this racket. I know regionals and nationals is not where it's at but it seems that my options are pretty limited where I live. The regional ran their operation like many others do. Revolving door, as soon I got in with them it felt like I already had one foot out the door. I stuck it out as long as possible and made decent money last summer alone just trimming freaking shrubs and trees.
> 
> Until I can get better work, I'd like to figure out why a company that is supposedly so bad to work with, "LPS" is very rarely discussed on here. And when mentioned, it's usually positive. I've seen first hand that you can make some decent money with them, even going through a tier 2 co.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, either Zuse or Bigdaddy also work with LPS/SL directly. I'd like to hear what input they might have.
> 
> Sorry for the run ons, my 2 yr. old was helping me type..


We work direct for Service Link and you answered your own question. The company you worked for last season couldn't keep it together and the company you work for this season will have the same problems. Everyone thinks they can do it different or better but the reality it's all the same system with these companies. You are in Illinois so to get with Service Link in Illinois you HAVE to take an entire zone. So say you take zone 17 in that zone you and 3 other contractors will all service the same properties but the distribution is allocated in order. Therefore you may have a property as contractor of record and one of the other contractors has the house across the street due to how they were distributed. In essence this means you both have to drive your butts off and realistically you are splitting the volume 3 ways and undercutting each other all day. This leads to crappy pricing lots of wasted time on bids and in the end crappy work. 

I can go on and on about why service link sucks but the biggest reason is they change everything constantly. We have had 5 liaisons in 3 months. The pay is slow, they want you to use a mobile check in app. They keep taking and taking and we are getting nothing in return.


----------



## bigdaddy

MidWestSwindler said:


> If I'm not mistaken, either Zuse or Bigdaddy also work with LPS/SL directly. I'd like to hear what input they might have.


Not Me! I think Zuse does work for SL
As for me I only work directly for the bank, realtor, or asset managing company.
Even if you did work directly for LPS or SL, you are still working for a middleman.

Most of my work is in repairs but we do a few trashouts a month.
I just did a 70 yarder this week for an asset company that my wife and I did ourselves.
Started on Monday and have about 2 or 3 hours left tomorrow.
Charged $4,200 for the trashout and $550 for the sales clean.
I had a 30 yard dumpster delivered for $550 that I stuffed and have a little left over that wouldn't fit that will go in my dump trailer.
Separated all of the metal and gave that away(put an ad on CL and it was gone in an hour) saved about 15 yards in the dumpster and about 2 tons of weight.
Gave away most of the furniture for free and sold $1,200 worth of crap on CL (fish tanks, treadmills, commercial printers, nice desk) I did this all directly from the property.
I still have tons of art to get appraised, about 75 pieces (most already have price tags between $50-$500 already!) A couple of old stain glass windows from old Philadelphia buildings with $1,800 price tags on them.

Last week we did a 20 yarder plus remove hot tub for a realtor, she said she already had a $2,500 bid so I bid $2,400 LOL. Took us a day and a half and $150 in dump fees. Gave a ton of crap away for free there too.

Do you know how many $375 initial service orders you would have to do for a regional to make what I did in 6 days?? ALLOT!

I was being facetious when I told you to go find work on CL, however I am dead serious about avoiding any regional! You may think you are doing ok but I assure you, you are NOT.

Not trying to be mean but how much did you actually put in your pocket on $100K gross?? After you figure in insurance, materials, dump fees, gas, wear and tear on equipment, etc.... I bet it's not much.

Being as you are working for 2nd tier client you need to do 2-3 times the amount of work as you would working direct to make the same profit.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Just had a conference call with them and they want 98% compliance within 2-5 days on every order. They have piled on some more crap for processing. It just keeps getting worse and worse and I told them that. Their response was "this is how it is". I then told them to come out in the field and look at what they are getting. I was told turn around is ALL that matters quality is secondary. Those were the exact words they used.


----------



## All Island Handy

craigslist hack said:


> just had a conference call with them and they want 98% compliance within 2-5 days on every order. They have piled on some more crap for processing. It just keeps getting worse and worse and i told them that. Their response was "this is how it is". I then told them to come out in the field and look at what they are getting. I was told turn around is all that matters quality is secondary. Those were the exact words they used.


unfortunately i believe they are gonna get what there asking for ........


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just had a conference call with them and they want 98% compliance within 2-5 days on every order. They have piled on some more crap for processing. It just keeps getting worse and worse and I told them that. Their response was "this is how it is". I then told them to come out in the field and look at what they are getting. I was told turn around is ALL that matters quality is secondary. Those were the exact words they used.


 Did you happen to discuss mobile check in?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Did you happen to discuss mobile check in?



We did indeed! They said it will only take 5 mins or so. I asked is this in addition to the additional 5 mins or so we just added to walk half a block and photograph the street sign?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Did you happen to discuss mobile check in?


He also asked me who our main clients were and I rattled a couple off and he told me "those companies are a different type of work altogether" I said the "good Kind?" his response was "any company that works for Wells is subject to these guidelines. I said "Maybe you tell Wells NO?"

I feel like our company has become victim to their poor negotiating. I'm looking to be done with them for good inside of the next 30days.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Craigslist Hack said:


> ....... "Maybe you tell Wells NO?"
> .....I feel like our company has become victim to their poor negotiating...


I get so dam tired of hearing "our client won't pay for this or that so I can't pay you for it, but the client requires it so I need you to do it." Huh? Don't try to make me pay for your "new contract" that ain't worth a squirt of piss! 

How flippin hard is it to say "I'm sorry, I just can't ask my vendors to include that for free. We can surely add that if you like but we'll need a couple of bucks to cover their efforts". Grow a pair!

Next time I hear "it only takes five minutes" I'm going to spend that five minutes writing the email that explains why I am cancelling my services.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Well guess I don't have to worry about the Wells crap anymore. Looks like Safegaurd is getting all the Wells Servicelink had in Indiana.


----------



## JDRM

WF is using multiple nats in all states now.


----------



## MidWestSwindler

JDRM said:


> WF is using multiple nats in all states now.



Yea and most of them are lining their pockets


----------



## MidWestSwindler

MidWestSwindler said:


> Yea and most of them are lining their pockets


Sorry, I meant to say they are ALL lining their pockets.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Well guess I don't have to worry about the Wells crap anymore. Looks like Safegaurd is getting all the Wells Servicelink had in Indiana.


 This happened in Michigan and Wisconsin just over 2 yrs ago, 5 Bros got 99% of the WF that LPS/SL had. Now SL gets minor WF, and MSI is popping up. Also rumor that SG has entered the ring...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> This happened in Michigan and Wisconsin just over 2 yrs ago, 5 Bros got 99% of the WF that LPS/SL had. Now SL gets minor WF, and MSI is popping up. Also rumor that SG has entered the ring...



I'm good with it. I hate all the Wells requirements and BATF garbage.


----------



## Zuse

The App goes live tomorrow.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> The App goes live tomorrow.


Not with us it doesn't


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Not with us it doesn't


Its easy and tech support is realy good and its free.

But your not going to believe this we just got 138 wells jobs over this morning..someone just got canned.. lol


----------



## brmochel92

We do great with LPS and have no problems at all. As for the potential no charges, I always take a percentage of my profits and put it in an account for a rainy day. 5 Mil per year with only LPS as a client doesn't seem too bad of a gig to me.


----------



## Zuse

With the App you dont have to take any pics, its just answer some questions and submit. 

Pruvan light is whats its called and its free. 

It runs in the back ground on the phone and uses very little power plus it updates itself on work orders as they comes they come in.

And if your out of range on a cell tower it will auto send in when you get in range.

It was very simple to set up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

brmochel92 said:


> We do great with LPS and have no problems at all. As for the potential no charges, I always take a percentage of my profits and put it in an account for a rainy day. 5 Mil per year with only LPS as a client doesn't seem too bad of a gig to me.



You do not do 5 million a year with them. The contractors that work for you might? But you do not. 

As for you having no problems? If that were true why would you need to set money aside if this were the case ?

I would love for you to post up your price sheet so I can figure out how to make their prices work for me.


----------



## brmochel92

....I don't have a price list. Who makes money on those? I do large repairs..


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> The App goes live tomorrow.


 And its the dumbest thing ever. We are supposed to be "checking in", but must answer 10 questions first that require going thru the house entirely. So we cant really check in until we are leaving.... Every job looks like it takes 3 minutes to complete, and we are at the property at least a half hr before we can check in.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

brmochel92 said:


> ....I don't have a price list. Who makes money on those? I do large repairs..



And we are back to this how do YOU do 5 million worth of repairs in 16 states? Do you have a helicopter or a space ship or something?


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> And its the dumbest thing ever. We are supposed to be "checking in", but must answer 10 questions first that require going thru the house entirely. So we cant really check in until we are leaving.... Every job looks like it takes 3 minutes to complete, and we are at the property at least a half hr before we can check in.


We are using Pruvan "LIGHT" its just the check in app only, no photos just some questions about the outside not inside.. if you will take pics of the street sign and house number with your condition pics and submit them with the rest of the work it cover the pic requirement.

I have noticed since we started using the checking app last week our work has doubled. Go figure, An Wells Gave back some of the work they took from SL 2 months ago. It started to show up in vast numbers last week.


----------



## JDRM

Pruvan light is free? Never heard of it.. We use pruvan direct, and do not take pics either. But, the questions require going inside?....


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> Pruvan light is free? Never heard of it.. We use pruvan direct, and do not take pics either. But, the questions require going inside?....


Pruvan light is the same as the regular pruvan but the you use the checking in button only and you dont have to go inside.. no pics what so ever. Call Pruvan or go to their help section and it will explain it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

brmochel92 said:


> ....I don't have a price list. Who makes money on those? I do large repairs..


we do over a million in a pretty small territory doing regular preservation work and some repairs. 

I would think repair work in 16 states should be 16 million plus?:vs_worry:

Maybe there is a reason you can't find qualified contractors? Have you tried home advisor or the yellow pages, google possibly? There are thousands of contractors looking for work in every state. The only time it's hard to hire a contractor is if you have bad payment terms or low pay? Otherwise guys are begging to get the work.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> Pruvan light is the same as the regular pruvan but the you use the checking in button only and you dont have to go inside.. no pics what so ever. Call Pruvan or go to their help section and it will explain it.


 You still using Pruvan light?


----------

